# Tell us something true about yourself , that we don't already know or wouldn't have guessed



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Got a hidden secret ? Hiding your light under a Bushel?

Got a famous relative ?.. a secret  that no-one knows or you've just never thought to mention here.. .. come and tell us ..

I'll start .. I have a condition called.. Prosopagnosia  ( Face Dylsexia )– which literally means 'not knowing faces' – Sufferers, who may not have any other problems with their memory, find it hard, or even impossible, to identify a person's face.

It's something I've lived with all of my life.. that I can recall..

I really don't recognise people if I see them out of the context that I know them,,

For example, I would recognise my teacher in school.. but not in the street...  I only recognise people if I've seen them literally dozens of times or more.. but even then if a period of time has lapsed since I last saw them,, could be as little as 6 months.. I don't recognise them by their face.. but oddly I recognise everyone by the way they walk..

I never knew my own child.. even going to collect her from school  I was always in a panic in case I didn't find her.. but she always saw me first thank goodness.. Even to this day, if I go to meet her at a pre-arranged place ( ie not her home or mine ).. then she has to call out ''mum'' or speak in some way  or I don't recognise her


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

just to add, I;ve always worried about witnessing a crime and having to pick someone out of a Police line-up, cuz I would get it completely wrong..


----------



## BiffH (Aug 17, 2022)

Wow, that could be very frightening! I’m a very visual person and can recognize people I have only seen one time. I guess you could say I’m the exact opposite of you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

I once did a bullfight, not a very big bull, but it was real.

I was at a conference in San Diego and we took a trip to Tijuana for a bull fight demonstration.  They asked for a volunteer from the audience to give it a try, I was "volunteered" by the people I was with, but had too many margaritas to have the sense to say know.

The first pass was quite terrifying, the matador told me he'd stay with me, but as the "bull" started charging he backed away laughing...  However I soon discovered that the bull was only focused on the cape, not me, so it worked.

Pictures attached as evidence, it was a few year back, before my hair... sun bleached?  And a few pounds heavier, but that is me.  One of my friends commented that he had never seen a bull so small or a matador so big.  The little bull was not harmed in the process.  Maybe it was really a calf.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have a condition called.. Prosopagnosia ( Face Dylsexia )


You are the only person I know of with that.  I think you mentioned it once before.  Very strange, do you have problems recognizing other things?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

I would never have known that was you Rob...


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2022)

*When I was a few months old, I became very ill. Had siezures and almost died.  Drs could not figure out why. I was put on meds until age 2-3. Never had another. Some time later my parents learned that there was an issue with the formula I was on....and many babies became ill. It was lacking in some nutrients we needed, or something.
Years later my dad told me he wished there were class action suits back then, as I would have a lot of money.
On a side note..when I was about 15 I was starting a new doctor. My mom came with me to my first visit to help me explain my medical history.  Doctor started to write Epileptic into my chart. She went all mama bear on him and told him I was NOT epileptic, had never been diagnosed as such and she would NOT allow that to go into my chart...as she knew it would follow me*


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I would never have known that was you Rob...


No, I don't suppose *you* would have, LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You are the only person I know of with that.  I think you mentioned it once before.  Very strange, do you have problems recognizing other things?


... not really... just faces... but I do have another issue which is Synaesthesia , where every word , in my head is in a colour.... some people who have this syndrome see numbers in colours or individual letters, but I see actual words.. particualrly common words like the days of the week..

They seem to believe .. not sure they've proved it yet, but they think these things particularly the former could be caused by a stroke, or some kind of brain damage... Given I was dropped on my head from the top of a flight of stairs when I was 14 months I wonder if that caused it.. I'll never know..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ... not really... just faces... but I do have another issue which is Synaesthesia , where every word , in my head is in a colour.... some people who have this syndrome see numbers in colours or individual letters, but I see actual words.. particualrly common words like the days of the week..


Interesting, the color/word association sounds like it could be kind of fun.  Are the colors always the same for the same words?  For example is Monday always the same color?  Do you see a particular color when you see people's names?

Not recognizing faces is certainly an inconvenience.  I guess you learn to live with it, but as you say you'd make a poor eye witness...

The brain is a complex thing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 17, 2022)

*I don't hear well!*


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't hear well!


*What?*

Just got hearing aids, so I understand.  Guess I hear better now, very differently anyway.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 17, 2022)

I am completely deaf in my left ear.....had a surgeon look at
it and he said all the bones in that ear were fused at birth and
they could not fix it.....right ear makes up, but sometimes very
hard to make out conversation......


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2022)

I can touch the tip of my tongue to the tip of my nose


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Interesting, the color/word association sounds like it could be kind of fun.  Are the colors always the same for the same words?  For example is Monday always the same color?  Do you see a particular color when you see people's names?
> 
> Not recognizing faces is certainly an inconvenience.  I guess you learn to live with it, but as you say you'd make a poor eye witness...
> 
> The brain is a complex thing.


Yes the words are always .. and always have been the same colour, that never changes.. so when I think of a word or someone says a word, I immediately see it in my mind in colour..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't hear well!*


Do you have hearing aids ?


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> just to add, I;ve always worried about witnessing a crime and having to pick someone out of a Police line-up, cuz I would get it completely wrong..


Yes, you would make a terrible eye witness. What you could do to help is to remember the color of hair, eyes, height, how dressed, tattoos, style of hair or bald, any facial hair, jewelry and if he/she had a vehicle what type, suv, sedan, pickup, make, model, color, license plate number, any bulbs burned out and which way they were headed and how many in vehicle. Those are all helpful cues.


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I can touch the tip of my tongue to the tip of my nose


Part lizard, are you? (Just kidding.)


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *When I was a few months old, I became very ill. Had siezures and almost died.  Drs could not figure out why. I was put on meds until age 2-3. Never had another. Some time later my parents learned that there was an issue with the formula I was on....and many babies became ill. It was lacking in some nutrients we needed, or something.
> Years later my dad told me he wished there were class action suits back then, as I would have a lot of money.
> On a side note..when I was about 15 I was starting a new doctor. My mom came with me to my first visit to help me explain my medical history.  Doctor started to write Epileptic into my chart. She went all mama bear on him and told him I was NOT epileptic, had never been diagnosed as such and she would NOT allow that to go into my chart...as she knew it would follow me*


None of my business, but I’m going to ask anyway, we’re you bottle fed?


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I once did a bullfight, not a very big bull, but it was real.
> 
> I was at a conference in San Diego and we took a trip to Tijuana for a bull fight demonstration.  They asked for a volunteer from the audience to give it a try, I was "volunteered" by the people I was with, but had too many margaritas to have the sense to say know.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow. We have a matador among us. Oh, wait, that’s a calf isn’t it?


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I once did a bullfight, not a very big bull, but it was real.
> 
> I was at a conference in San Diego and we took a trip to Tijuana for a bull fight demonstration.  They asked for a volunteer from the audience to give it a try, I was "volunteered" by the people I was with, but had too many margaritas to have the sense to say know.
> 
> ...


That bullfight was amazing! Just going out there and doing it took courage, no matter the size of the bull! I have heard that they focus on the cape, and you just have to move out of their way. What an experience! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 17, 2022)

We must be related, @hollydolly! My DNA test does say that I have a hard time recognizing faces. One time, when my husband and I were walking in Washington, D.C., he noticed a famous politician who was crossing the street and pointed him out to me. I, for the life of me, could not place the face to the person, although I had seen him on T.V. so many times. I was frustrated. Another time, my son noticed Andrew Rieu at a Whole Foods Market (near D.C.) and although I saw him and knew who he was, it was difficult for me to place a name.

My DNA test also says that I have perfect pitch. So some things are genetic.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You are the only person I know of with that.  I think you mentioned it once before.  Very strange, do you have problems recognizing other things?


I know someone whose girlfriend has that condition.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 17, 2022)

One thing that I can do well, is hear well. So much so, that I can hear a drop of lotion when it touches the carpet. That's why it's hard for me to sleep straight through the night if there are any sounds in the room, etc, I keep waking up. lol


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> One thing that I can do well, is hear well. So much so, that I can hear a drop of lotion when it touches the carpet. That's why it's hard for me to sleep straight through the night if there are any sounds in the room, etc, I keep waking up. lol


I'm like that too .. hypersensitive hearing.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Ok, well this is a really strange thing, I picked it up during nursing and it is still with me.

Before someone dies, I see a dark shadow creature out of the corner of my eye, I have no idea what it is and it moves really fast, but it has never failed, after I see it someone dies.

I really hate it and it gives me chills.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 17, 2022)

That is one skinny bull.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

911 said:


> Yes, you would make a terrible eye witness. What you could do to help is to remember the color of hair, eyes, height, how dressed, tattoos, style of hair or bald, any facial hair, jewelry and if he/she had a vehicle what type, suv, sedan, pickup, make, model, color, license plate number, any bulbs burned out and which way they were headed and how many in vehicle. Those are all helpful cues.


sorry for laughing but 'd never remember those things either... easy for you to say my friend as a Police officer.. but me nope..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> One thing that I can do well, is hear well. So much so, that I can hear a drop of lotion when it touches the carpet. That's why it's hard for me to sleep straight through the night if there are any sounds in the room, etc, I keep waking up. lol


I have that.. I can literally hear a pin drop in the next room... it;s Ironic because I have extremely acute hearing.. altho' I grew up in a predominately deaf family..


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> That bullfight was amazing! Just going out there and doing it took courage, no matter the size of the bull! I have heard that they focus on the cape, and you just have to move out of their way. What an experience! Thanks for sharing the photos!


Any bovine with horns is dangerous. 


Tish said:


> Ok, well this is a really strange thing, I picked it up during nursing and it is still with me.
> 
> Before someone dies, I see a dark shadow creature out of the corner of my eye, I have no idea what it is and it moves really fast, but it has never failed, after I see it someone dies.
> 
> I really hate it and it gives me chills.


Sounds like the Reaper on the movie “Ghost.”


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Tish said:


> Ok, well this is a really strange thing, I picked it up during nursing and it is still with me.
> 
> Before someone dies, I see a dark shadow creature out of the corner of my eye, I have no idea what it is and it moves really fast, but it has never failed, after I see it someone dies.
> 
> I really hate it and it gives me chills.


good Lord Tish, wow, how eerie .. has that only ever been while you were nursing, ?.. has it ever happened before a family member of friend has passed ?


----------



## timoc (Aug 17, 2022)

Tell us something true about yourself , that we don't already know or wouldn't have guessed​*I once turned NASA down* to be one of their astronauts because they wouldn't allow me to eat crisps on the way to the moon, and, I also told Jacques Cousteau that I would not double for him on camera anymore. 
Then, I refused to join one of the British political parties with a view to becoming Prime Minister.
If you believe any of this, you're dafter than I am.


----------



## timoc (Aug 17, 2022)

Tish said:


> Ok, well this is a really strange thing, I picked it up during nursing and it is still with me.
> 
> Before someone dies, I see a dark shadow creature out of the corner of my eye, I have no idea what it is and it moves really fast, but it has never failed, after I see it someone dies.
> 
> I really hate it and it gives me chills.


Crikey, Tish, will you please keep your eyes closed when I'm around.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2022)

911 said:


> None of my business, but I’m going to ask anyway, we’re you bottle fed?


Yes, I was. It was the formula that was bad and made many children sick. I think the brand was Bakers.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> That is one skinny bull.


Ya think, LOL!  It was the biggest they had, that day anyway.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'll start .. I have a condition called.. Prosopagnosia ( Face Dylsexia )– which literally means 'not knowing faces' – Sufferers, who may not have any other problems with their memory, find it hard, or even impossible, to identify a person's face.


Hollydolly, I have that too but did not realize it was an actual thing!!!!  I once got upset with a strange man in an airport because I thought he was my brother ignoring me when he came to pick me up.  Poor man thought he was being acosted by a crazy woman.   I worked for a man for 4 years and somebody said, "Oh, is he the one with the mustache?" and I honestly did not know if the man I had worked for for four years had a mustache.  How strange.  Now I will have to read about this. Thank you!  I did not realize this was a real thing.

On the other hand I can pretty much tell you every word of a conversation I had with someone 15 years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> Hollydolly, I have that too but did not realize it was an actual thing!!!!  I once got upset with a strange man in an airport because I thought he was my brother ignoring me when he came to pick me up.  Poor man thought he was being acosted by a crazy woman.   I worked for a man for 4 years and somebody said, "Oh, is he the one with the mustache?" and I honestly did not know if the man I had worked for for four years had a mustache.  How strange.  Now I will have to read about this. Thank you!  I did not realize this was a real thing.
> 
> On the other hand I can pretty much tell you every word of a conversation I had with someone 15 years ago.


yes I'm the same, I remember conversations very well.. .. I never mistake anyone for someone ( as in your example).. i simply just don't recognise anyone..

To give an idea what it's like to those who don't know..

Imagine you;re walking through Times Square or Oxford street London, on Christmas or New years Eve.. there are thousands of faces..  the next day or a week later you're asked to pick these people out of a line-up... You probably wouldn't be able to do it..

That's how it is for me.. I see the faces.. but  they just don't register in my brain,  unless I see them over and over and over again..in the same place.. ...

Another example.. I have several close friends on this Forum, who have been my friends for _many years._. I know  what they look like I've seen their avatars on here  or pictures by PM or email .. often,.. and I recognise them instantly on here... but if they were to come to London tomorrow and I was standing next to them I wouldn't know them unless they told me who  they were


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 17, 2022)

I was just average, but played ping pong competitively. They get uppity in the USA and call it table tennis. But in China, where they dominate the sport ... it is ping pong *Pīngpāng.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> I was just average, but played ping pong competitively. They get uppity in the USA and call it table tennis. But in China, where they dominate the sport ... it is ping pong *Pīngpāng.*


They call it Table Tennis here.. and my eldest Brother was a Champion Table tennis player back in the day


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I'm the same, I remember conversations very well.. .. I never mistake anyone for someone ( as in your example).. i simply just don't recognise anyone..
> 
> To give an idea what it's like to those who don't know..
> 
> ...


It was just out in the news that Brad Pitt suffers from this.  Many people thought he was an A** because he could not recognize people at random.  He should have made it public sooner so people would understand.  Must be a horrible thing to go through sometimes.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2022)

Uppity??   ...  downstairs,  playing in the rec room  as a kid,   it was always  "ping pong"   to  me. 
I guess it has to be given a classier name  for competition  ..lol

Wow @Tish


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> It was just out in the news that Brad Pitt suffers from this.  Many people thought he was an A** because he could not recognize people at random.  He should have made it public sooner so people would understand.  Must be a horrible thing to go through sometimes.


Oh I didn't read that about Brad Pitt.. but I tell you, I've had this all my life of  people accusing me of being stuck up, and choosing to ignore them when I'm out and about... People get very angry or have actually stopped talking to me in the past because they thought I was being too snooty to speak to them !!


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> It was just out in the news that Brad Pitt suffers from this.  Many people thought he was an A** because he could not recognize people at random.  He should have made it public sooner so people would understand.  Must be a horrible thing to go through sometimes.


I had always realized I had this problem but others just kind of rolled their eyes when I would try to explain.  I even had one person tell me it was because I did not care about people, that they were unimportant to me.  I am so glad to have a name for what this condition is.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> *1 ...  what a  weird thread this is ..*
> 
> 2 ...  downstairs,  playing in the rec room  as a kid,   it was always  "ping pong"   to  me.
> I guess it has to be given a classier name -  Table Tennis,  for competition.
> ...


yep that's the idea of the thread.. something strange, something unusual about you.. or anything you want to tell that we may not have guessed about you..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I had always realized I had this problem but others just kind of rolled their eyes when I would try to explain.  I even had one person tell me it was because I did not care about people, that they were unimportant to me.  I am so glad to have a name for what this condition is.


The only people I've ever told is my family.. outside of this forum... no-one else understands when I've tried to explain in the past because they've never heard of it ...they think I'm making excuses for ignoring them


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 17, 2022)

I really had to think hard about this.....

I can juggle....using lemons or small oranges.

In high school my left pinky finger nail was 1 1/2 inches long.  I still have it in my jewelry box, I think.
At the time they wanted to do a write up about it our local newspaper, but I passed.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The only people I've ever told is my family.. outside of this forum... no-one else understands when I've tried to explain in the past because they've never heard of it ...they think I'm making excuses for ignoring them


It's awful not to be taken seriously when you are telling the absolute truth.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

The other day..I got a letter from the House of Commons ( not going to say what was in it )... that's the equivalent of   getting a letter from the White house for some of you...  bt it's the first time I've ever had a letter directly addressed to me from the big house..
...

The envelope looks quite plain white  and ordinary on here but in reality it's actually a cream/yellow colour , and thick quality headed  notepaper


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I didn't read that about Brad Pitt.. but I tell you, I've had this all my life of  people accusing me of being stuck up, and choosing to ignore them when I'm out and about... People get very angry or have actually stopped talking to me in the past because they thought I was being too snooty to speak to them !!


I am surprised you did not see it, it has been everywhere recently.  You need to be up front with everyone about this, it is not your fault, it is just how your are wired IMO.  It took me along time to tell people about my panic disorder.  Now I am upfront about it, turns out a lot of people I know suffer from the same thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am surprised you did not see it, it has been everywhere recently.  You need to be up front with everyone about this, it is not your fault, it is just how your are wired IMO.  It took me along time to tell people about my panic disorder.  Now I am upfront about it, turns out a lot of people I know suffer from the same thing.


 about BP...it's not the sort of thing that would have made the news here.... but yes I;m not ashamed of suffering from it..it's just that people think I'm making excuses..


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm afraid of horses. I've ridden horses a few times, but they scare the crap outa me. I'm even uncomfortable with the way they look at me.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm afraid of horses. I've ridden horses a few times, but they scare the crap outa me. I'm even uncomfortable with the way they look at me.


how did you get the courage up to ride them ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> how did you get the courage up to ride them ?


Peer pressure. No courage involved, this was ego 100%.


----------



## C50 (Aug 17, 2022)

I have lots of secrets that typically I would never disclose, but none of you know me.

I did drugs every day for over five years.    I ran a crime organization while in highschool.  My oldest brother was a Hells Angel.  My dad, three brothers, sister and myself have all been in jail.  I ended up being successful but have always felt like I a bit of a fake. I have spent the last forty years of my life trying to make amends for the first twenty.  I have an exceptional memory yet can't remember if a past event was last year or ten years ago.  I also don't retain memories of my travels or vacations.  I have an autoimmune disorder that is starting to cause serious health issues. (sigh)

Most of the above are secrets I never share.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 17, 2022)

@hollydolly,  when I was in a brain injury support group, I met a man who had that same condition. He was studied by people at University of So Calif.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have lots of secrets that typically I would never disclose, but none of you know me.
> 
> I did drugs every day for over five years.    I ran a crime organization while in highschool.  My oldest brother was a Hells Angel.  My dad, three brothers, sister and myself have all been in jail.  I ended up being successful but have always felt like I a bit of a fake. I have spent the last forty years of my life trying to make amends for the first twenty.  I have an exceptional memory yet can't remember if a past event was last year or ten years ago.  I also don't retain memories of my travels or vacations.  I have an autoimmune disorder that is starting to cause serious health issues. (sigh)
> 
> Most of the above are secrets I never share.


No judgement whatsoever... we all have some kind of past.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Blessed (Aug 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> about BP...it's not the sort of thing that would have made the news here.... but yes I;m not ashamed of suffering from it..it's just that people think I'm making excuses..


I am not ashamed either, it is just something I have had all my life.  I will say that 30 years ago people did not speak of it so I thought I was out of my mind.  Now I know it is very common.  I went through therapy, had medications at times. My husband who I met at 15 did not understand it but was a total support and comfort to me even then.  That is why I say tell people, talk about it so others can learn about the condition.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm afraid of horses. I've ridden horses a few times, but they scare the crap outa me. I'm even uncomfortable with the way they look at me.


Last horse I was on held its breath while they put the saddle on. Near the end of the ride the saddle spun entirely around and horse started galloping. I had about "1" second to realize what was happening and leap off the spinning saddle. I don't ride anymore.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> I ended up being successful but have always felt like I a bit of a fake. I have spent the last forty years of my life trying to make amends for the first twenty.


You don't sound like a fake to me, very interesting, but no fake.  It's what you've done in the more recent 40 years that matters!


----------



## officerripley (Aug 17, 2022)

I flunked an aptitude test.

People are always forgetting my name.

I think I might be on the Autism/Asperger's Spectrum because sometimes I sort of forget how to walk (especially when nervous or feeling self-conscious), that's not it exactly, hard to describe but the only other person I've heard say the same thing is on the Spectrum, it's kind of "wait, it's not that leg's turn to move, it's the other leg's turn"...sort of, and I have to make a point of remembering to bend my knees when walking (but that might be because my legs are so short and I'm all torso). Also, someone once asked me how it was that I was such a good proof reader--since he had higher education and I didn't, dontcha know--and I told him that the misspelled words or wrong punctuation or lack of punctuation sort of jumps off the page at me; that's supposedly a Spectrum thing.

Whenever I try to eat food with very much flavor--especially acidic--I get a feeling that's sort of a cross between an electric shock and a muscle spasm right in front of the Tragus part (that kind of flap near the bottom) of both ears.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 17, 2022)

I have always had wanderlust. to see and experience new things. I have fulfilled that  feeling beyond my early dreams. I have been in all 7 continents, and all 24 time zones.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm afraid of horses. I've ridden horses a few times, but they scare the crap outa me. I'm even uncomfortable with the way they look at me.


I am too-in spite of being around my daughter`s horses for years and even having two horses of my own. It`s why I switched to donkeys-I was still a little wary at first but Jezebel was such a little baby when I got her,there wasn`t much to be afraid of. But I ended up being totally comfortable around her


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2022)

I read an article a couple of weeks ago that said Brad Pitt has your condition (Prosopagnosia) and because of it he's been mistaken for being snobbish and rude. @palides2021 

I'll have to think about your question. I've already shared enough that I don't know if there's something that no ones knows (that I'm willing to share).
@911 Good to "see" you here!  Missed you.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2022)

Tell us something true about yourself , that we don't already know or wouldn't have guessed​
I've shared most everything in this thread;

Vivid Memories of Childhood and Beyond | Senior Forums



I recommend it if you have insomnia
You'll be zonked and drooling a river in very little time


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> I did drugs every day for over five years. I ran a crime organization while in highschool. My oldest brother was a Hells Angel. My dad, three brothers, sister and myself have all been in jail. I ended up being successful but have always felt like I a bit of a fake. I have spent the last forty years of my life trying to make amends for the first twenty.


I'm finding all my long lost brothers on this site

Yer no fake
It just feels odd for awhile to break the patterns


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm afraid of horses. I've ridden horses a few times, but they scare the crap outa me. I'm even uncomfortable with the way they look at me.


I'll pet a horse but I'll never sit on one.
I'm also a little afraid of them.  Unlike a cat or dog, I never know what they're thinking.


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2022)

I'll do anything for a Klondike bar.


----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'll do anything for a Klondike bar.


----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2022)

This isn't a secret but it is something that no one here knows about me or would have guessed, ( that's the biggie ), but I can play the spoons. Not competitively, but I am pretty good I'm told.


----------



## Been There (Aug 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I once did a bullfight, not a very big bull, but it was real.
> 
> I was at a conference in San Diego and we took a trip to Tijuana for a bull fight demonstration.  They asked for a volunteer from the audience to give it a try, I was "volunteered" by the people I was with, but had too many margaritas to have the sense to say know.
> 
> ...


I was in Madrid for a few days and was talked into going to a bullfight. I really didn't enjoy it at all. The best part was when the Banderilleros entered the ring before the Matador makes an appearance. I was somewhat confused as to what Toreros are. Are they the men on the horses? Unless you enjoy watching an animal being tortured, it's not an exciting event to watch. I was told by one of the men with me that the bulls were malnourished and drugged before a bullfight.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I read an article a couple of weeks ago that said Brad Pitt has your condition (Prosopagnosia) and because of it he's been mistaken for being snobbish and rude. @palides2021
> 
> I'll have to think about your question. I've already shared enough that I don't know if there's something that no ones knows (that I'm willing to share).
> @911 Good to "see" you here!  Missed you.


LOL..I;m the one with  the prosopagnosia, 

...and if you wish to share something, it doesn't have to be anything wild or super strange ...just something we wouldn't have guessed about you..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I flunked an aptitude test.
> 
> People are always forgetting my name.
> 
> ...


I have that, which is why I can't eat anything acidic.....

  I was diagnosed with stones in the Parotid Duct on the right side.. it was agonising to eat, I'd get horrendous Electric shocks, under my ear when I ate anything acidic, and then eventually anything at all , and then my jaw on the right side  would swell up immediately I ate something acidic.. fruit ,  sweets or  even bacon..

I had to have the stones removed in surgery.. the trouble is they can't do the surgery while you;re asleep, so I had to be awake for it.. Horrible procedure..

Now I have it on the left, to a lesser degree.. and they've x-rayed and found no evidence of stones there.. thank Goodness because I dread that surgery , but  fortunately with this left side, I  don't get any swelling when I eat, and the pain only affects me if I take too large of a bite of something , or eat something highly acidic..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2022)

Been There said:


> I was in Madrid for a few days and was talked into going to a bullfight. I really didn't enjoy it at all. The best part was when the Banderilleros entered the ring before the Matador makes an appearance. I was somewhat confused as to what Toreros are. Are they the men on the horses? Unless you enjoy watching an animal being tortured, it's not an exciting event to watch. I was told by one of the men with me that the bulls were malnourished and drugged before a bullfight.


I went to a real one in Mexico City once, and didn't like it much either.  I was sitting in the cheap seats way up high, that helped, and I did enjoy watching the Mexicans around me, a very rambunctious bunch.  Never did understand exactly what it is they were clapping and booing about though.

The "bull" I fought didn't get the torture treatment, just made a few passes and went back to the stables until the next inebriated gringo volunteer came along.


----------



## oldpop (Aug 18, 2022)

Back in the day I jumped a motorcycle over a Greyhound bus....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Back in the day I jumped a motorcycle over a Greyhound bus....


Lengthways or widthways ?.. do tell.. wow !!


----------



## oldpop (Aug 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Lengthways or widthways ?.. do tell.. wow !!


Front to back. I also did motordrome/wall of death racing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I went to a real one in Mexico City once, and didn't like it much either.  I was sitting in the cheap seats way up high, that helped, and I did enjoy watching the Mexicans around me, a very rambunctious bunch.  Never did understand exactly what it is they were clapping and booing about though.
> 
> The "bull" I fought didn't get the torture treatment, just made a few passes and went back to the stables until the next inebriated gringo volunteer came along.


I've been to a few Bullrings in Spain.. but just to visit the bullring on non fight days... I wouldn't like to watch a live bullfight..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Front to back. I also did motordrome racing.


Wow!  I am impressed, ridden a motorcycle just enough to appreciate the difficultly in that, and the danger.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Wow!  I am impressed, ridden a motorcycle just enough to appreciate the difficultly in that, and the danger.


...and me... goodness.. that's a real adrenalin rush to be able to do something like that..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've been to a few Bullrings in Spain.. but just to visit the bullring on non fight days... I wouldn't like to watch a live bullfight..


I think Mexico is in the process of stopping bullfights.  Probably just as well.
Judge confirms ban against bullfights at Mexico City bullring​They can probably still do the kind I participated in though.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2022)

No secrets.  Open book here.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> No secrets.  Open book here.


Doesn't have to be a secret Per se.. just something we don't know or wouldn't have guessed about you, that you;re willing to share


----------



## oldpop (Aug 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Wow!  I am impressed, ridden a motorcycle just enough to appreciate the difficultly in that, and the danger.


It's all about building up speed and keeping it up.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2022)

oldpop said:


> It's all about building up speed and keeping it up.


I am sure, but you have to know the right speed, and keep pretty good balance I would imagine.  And be fearless!

You must have pictures, I think people here would appreciate seeing some.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Doesn't have to be a secret Per se.. just *something we don't know or wouldn't have guessed about you*, that you;re willing to share


You guys know everything and everything anyone ever assumed about me is correct.


----------



## oldpop (Aug 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am sure, but you have to know the right speed, and keep pretty good balance I would imagine.  And be fearless!
> 
> You must have pictures, I think people here would appreciate seeing some.


Jumping the bus was easy. Landing is the hard part. As far as the barrel you get a feel for the speed. Once you build up enough to climb the wall the bike uses centrifugal force to keep it in place. I had to learn to keep my eyes on the front wheel with an occasional glance up or down to keep from getting dizzy. You would have to ask my X about the pics and video. She told me she burned them. She also shot my stunt bike full of bullet holes. I think she was jealous....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You guys know everything and everything anyone ever assumed about me is correct.


what makes you think people make assumptions about you ?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what makes you think people make assumptions about you ?


Well, if anyone does, they're true.


----------



## C50 (Aug 18, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Whenever I try to eat food with very much flavor--especially acidic--I get a feeling that's sort of a cross between an electric shock and a muscle spasm right in front of the Tragus part (that kind of flap near the bottom) of both ears.


Funny you would mention that.  I get a similar feeling with spicy food, it's like a strong tinny taste/feeling that starts on the far back sides of my tounge and radiates into the fleshy area just below my ear lobes.  I always thought it had something to do with taste buds but read  it's caused by adrenaline.  Your body reacts to the spicy food as a stimulant and it causes a quick rush of adrenaline.


----------



## C50 (Aug 18, 2022)

chic said:


> This isn't a secret but it is something that no one here knows about me or would have guessed, ( that's the biggie ), but I can play the spoons. Not competitively, but I am pretty good I'm told.


Have you ever seen the "spoon lady" on Youtube?  If not you should, quite entertaining.  Also quite a character, to look at her you would assume she's simple hill folks, but I watched an interview and she's well spoken and intelligent.

Wait, are YOU the spoon lady?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

haha.. I can assure you this is Not @chic ...


----------



## Right Now (Aug 18, 2022)

C50 said:


> Funny you would mention that.  I get a similar feeling with spicy food, it's like a strong tinny taste/feeling that starts on the far back sides of my tounge and radiates into the fleshy area just below my ear lobes.  I always thought it had something to do with taste buds but read  it's caused by adrenaline.  Your body reacts to the spicy food as a stimulant and it causes a quick rush of adrenaline.


Fascinating, I've not heard about this.
Can I deduce from this that if a person (me) feels this sensation it must indicate I still can have an adrenaline rush?!?
Now, that's what I like to hear!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> haha.. I can assure you this is Not @chic ...


OMG, she's amazing. I wish I could do that!


----------



## C50 (Aug 18, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Fascinating, I've not heard about this.
> Can I deduce from this that if a person (me) feels this sensation it must indicate I still can have an adrenaline rush?!?
> Now, that's what I like to hear!


You deed to conduct an experiment to find that answer.  Try eating a mouthful of spice and see if you can jump over a Greyhound bus like Oldpop did, except you won't be using a motorcycle.  If you're successful I say that proves the adrenaline rush theroy, if you fail I declare the experiment inconclusive.

Then once your bones and bruises heal you need to try again.  I believe it takes three failures to conclusively disprove a theory.


----------



## C50 (Aug 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> OMG, she's amazing. I wish I could do that!


Another thing no one's knows about me, I'm secretly in love with the spoon lady.❤


----------



## Been There (Aug 18, 2022)

I was born being tongue-tied at birth. The doctor had to clip something to free my tongue’s range of motion. I was never really all that interested in just what it is or how it was corrected. All I know is that I can talk as well as anyone else. When I was 7 years old, my mom told me that when I started to talk I stuttered and that’s how it was discovered. Mon told me that Dad took me to the doctor’s office on the day my tongue-tied was discovered and he asked the doctor why does my son stutter so much. The doctor checked inside my mouth and that’s when they found that my tongue wasn’t able to function properly. Dad said the doctor took care of it right in his office and never charged for doing the job.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 18, 2022)

You wouldn't of known, or guessed THIS about me...I have no answer to this question.


----------



## chic (Aug 18, 2022)

C50 said:


> Have you ever seen the "spoon lady" on Youtube?  If not you should, quite entertaining.  Also quite a character, to look at her you would assume she's simple hill folks, but I watched an interview and she's well spoken and intelligent.
> 
> Wait, are YOU the spoon lady?


No I'm not the spoon lady and I don't look like someone who knows how to play the spoons.


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2022)

When I was 4 or 5 years old, stupid doctors caused my mom lots of unnecessary stress & worry.  I was much shorter than normal height & my mom took me to doctors who told her, _"Just be lucky if he reaches over 4.5 ft. in height."_
She started overfeeding me, thinking that would make me grow faster.  It only made me grow _fatter._
I'm the tallest in my family; by age 18, I was 6 ft.


----------



## feywon (Aug 18, 2022)

That's a tough one cause i'm an open book, have shared so much about my childhood and youth on this forum in just 13 months as a member. 

An odd fact is that tho i love to dance, (in 20s was often out dancing) only the last of my 3 husbands even attempted to dance. i suppose because it was a 'me' thing i didn't expect a partner to love it as much me, just as i never required them to have same taste in books or movies. Heck only #1 DH was even a reader. 

On a related note, at one time (at about age 19-20 yrs) i could limbo  under a very low bar--15-18 inches, which is nowhere as good as those who've been doing their whole lives can, but a personal best for me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2022)

feywon said:


> 15-18 inches, which is nowhere as good as those who've been doing their whole lives can, but a personal best for me.


Several feet lower than I can go!


----------



## C50 (Aug 18, 2022)

chic said:


> No I'm not the spoon lady and I don't look like someone who knows how to play the spoons.
> 
> View attachment 235023


You can't fool me spoon lady, I know how easily camera filters can make someone look beautiful!


----------



## feywon (Aug 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Several feet lower than I can go!


Haven't tried it years and doubt i could get under 3 ft now doing it properly.


----------



## ElCastor (Aug 18, 2022)

Courtesy of the US Navy I lived for two years in Spain‘s Puerto de Santa Maria, the port from which Columbus set forth on his second voyage to the Americas.  And, as my Mother’s side of the family loved to celebrate, I am descended from John Howland, an important Pilgrim and leading member of the Plymouth Colony. Pretty impressive until you realize that two million other Americans can make the same claim. (-8


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Courtesy of the US Navy I lived for two years in Spain‘s Puerto de Santa Maria, the port from which Columbus set forth on his second voyage to the Americas.  And, as my Mother’s side of the family loved to celebrate, I am descended from John Howland, an important Pilgrim and leading member of the Plymouth Colony. Pretty impressive until you realize that two million other Americans can make the same claim. (-8


Sounds like Mr. Howland was a busy boy


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 18, 2022)

I had flat feet as a kid.Im blind as a bat without my glasses.
I hate sushi.My 2 roommates are cats!


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 18, 2022)

I have a relative who was a Junior Minister in the Blair Government and now sits in the House of Lords.


----------



## jet (Aug 18, 2022)

i once built and lived in  an igloo for two nights,in the Hartz Mountains


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 18, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I am too-in spite of being around my daughter`s horses for years and even having two horses of my own. It`s why I switched to donkeys-I was still a little wary at first but Jezebel was such a little baby when I got her,there wasn`t much to be afraid of. But I ended up being totally comfortable around her


I lived on a farm that used workhorses, you'd think I'd be ok with them. Maybe the fear is there because I was only 5 the first time I encountered a horse; she sort of snuck up on me while I was distracted, and she was massive and in a really bad mood. A year later, my grampa sat me on a horse for the first time and she immediately took off to the fence and scraped her side against it to get me off of her. So I guess the aversion is mutual.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 18, 2022)

Been There said:


> I was in Madrid for a few days and was talked into going to a bullfight. I really didn't enjoy it at all. The best part was when the Banderilleros entered the ring before the Matador makes an appearance. I was somewhat confused as to what Toreros are. Are they the men on the horses? Unless you enjoy watching an animal being tortured, it's not an exciting event to watch. I was told by one of the men with me that the bulls were malnourished and drugged before a bullfight.


Toreros are bullfighters on horseback. So yeah, I suppose they were the men on the horses.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2022)

For starters I was born in Cuba, which was lucky for me as I was 3 months premature, birth weight 4lb 4oz.  Lungs under developed as a "premie" so a nurse would give me a shot of oxygen if I turned blue.  During this time period  a premie in the States would be in an oxygen tent, constantly breathing pure oxygen, which caused many babies severe neurological damage.


----------



## oldpop (Aug 18, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Whenever I try to eat food with very much flavor--especially acidic--I get a feeling that's sort of a cross between an electric shock and a muscle spasm right in front of the Tragus part (that kind of flap near the bottom) of both ears.


Me too. It can be excruciating at times. It seems worse when I do not eat or drink for a long period of time and then eat or drink. I have been dealing with it most of my life.


----------



## ElCastor (Aug 18, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Sounds like Mr. Howland was a busy boy


Busy Boy? Seems appropriate ...

"Millions owe their lives to Mayflower passenger who fell overboard"
https://www.mayflower400uk.org/education/who-were-the-pilgrims/2020/february/john-howland/

BTW, some stories have it that he may have had a bit too much to drink before his fall overboard. (-8


----------



## ElCastor (Aug 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I lived on a farm that used workhorses, you'd think I'd be ok with them. Maybe the fear is there because I was only 5 the first time I encountered a horse; she sort of snuck up on me while I was distracted, and she was massive and in a really bad mood. A year later, my grampa sat me on a horse for the first time and she immediately took off to the fence and scraped her side against it to get me off of her. So I guess the aversion is mutual.


Mean creatures those horses. I had a similar experience as a kid on a fishing trip with my dad. Horse decided he needed to roll over -- while I was on his back. Fortunately I jumped clear and avoided getting squashed. Can't blame him though. Guess I wouldn't like it if some creature jumped on my back and wanted me to take him for a ride. (-8


----------



## C50 (Aug 18, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Mean creatures those horses. I had a similar experience as a kid on a fishing trip with my dad. Horse decided he needed to roll over -- while I was on his back. Fortunately I jumped clear and avoided getting squashed. Can't blame him though. Guess I wouldn't like it if some creature jumped on my back and wanted me to take him for a ride. (-8


You want to talk about mean....From the time I was 10 until I graduated highschool I worked off and on at a Mink ranch that our neighbor owned.  Nasty, vile, stinky, loud,  visicous little creatures.  I'm not sure why they were so angry, they had no idea what fate awaited them!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> OMG, she's amazing. I wish I could do that!


I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to learn...


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 18, 2022)

I have a mild case of prosopagnosia. In my personal life I just apologize or laugh it off. But if I watch a movie or show that has 2 women with long blonde hair, or 2 middle-aged men with beards, forget it.

Meanwhile I'm excellent at telling people apart from a distance. Differences in body shape, how they walk, etc., are so obvious to me.

Other than that ... I'm a genius. This is apparently something people would never guess (in person anyway), as most people seem to think I'm stupid.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I have a mild case of prosopagnosia. In my personal life I just apologize or laugh it off. But if I watch a movie or show that has 2 women with long blonde hair, or 2 middle-aged men with beards, forget it.
> 
> *Meanwhile I'm excellent at telling people apart from a distance. Differences in body shape, how they walk, etc., are so obvious to me.*


That is exactly how I can tell  who are the people I know .. by their walk, but of course they have to be a distance away from me and walking...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 18, 2022)

“Ben Hur” came out on November 18, 1959 and I remember going to see it with my parents.  Considering my birthday is December 1957, I was less than 2 years old to sit through a four hour movie.  The scene after the chariot race where Massala is injured and screaming in pain scared the cr*p outta me.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 18, 2022)

feywon said:


> That's a tough one cause i'm an open book, have shared so much about my childhood and youth on this forum in just 13 months as a member.
> 
> An odd fact is that tho i love to dance, (in 20s was often out dancing) only the last of my 3 husbands even attempted to dance. i suppose because it was a 'me' thing i didn't expect a partner to love it as much me, just as i never required them to have same taste in books or movies. Heck only #1 DH was even a reader.
> 
> On a related note, at one time (at about age 19-20 yrs) i could limbo  under a very low bar--15-18 inches, which is nowhere as good as those who've been doing their whole lives can, but a personal best for me.


In my younger days I was very good at the Limbo.  That ability is now ancient history.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 18, 2022)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I had flat feet as a kid.Im blind as a bat without my glasses.
> I hate sushi.My 2 roommates are cats!


Sushi is cheap at the bait shop


----------



## Millyd (Aug 18, 2022)

I was the youngest of 2 children born 15 years apart , sadly my sister died from Covid shortly after moving into an aged care facility.


----------



## feywon (Aug 18, 2022)

Manatee said:


> In my younger days I was very good at the Limbo.  That ability is now ancient history.


For me too, as are the acrobatic skills  i had as a child. While my balance is not good enough for stilts, tight or slack wires, tumbling any more it's not as bad as it is for some my age.


----------



## feywon (Aug 18, 2022)

Millyd said:


> I was the youngest of 2 children born 15 years apart , sadly my sister died from Covid shortly after moving into an aged care facility.


Sorry to hear that. I had 3 older sisters, only two are still alive so i know that grief. Co-incidently, my younger brother was born when i was 16, so i know the other side of that big age gap dynamic - the older sibling's side.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 18, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I have a mild case of prosopagnosia. In my personal life I just apologize or laugh it off. But if I watch a movie or show that has 2 women with long blonde hair, or 2 middle-aged men with beards, forget it.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm excellent at telling people apart from a distance. Differences in body shape, how they walk, etc., are so obvious to me.
> 
> Other than that ... I'm a genius. This is apparently something people would never guess (in person anyway), as most people seem to think I'm stupid.


I have the same issue with movies!  I also identify people by the way they walk.  I am not a genius but am very intelligent and am generally underestimated.  I did some reading on prosopagnosia today and they think it may be caused by a brain injury.  I did have a brain injury in a car accident when I was three.  This is so weird to find out all of this at this age.  I never talked to a doctor about any of it - just figured I was weird ---- and I kind of have fun when people underestimate me.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 18, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Other than that ... I'm a genius. This is apparently something people would never guess (in person anyway), as most people seem to think I'm stupid.


I like it when people think I'm stupid. It gives me lots of opportunities. In grad school, a lot of my classmates thought I was stupid because I went to a public university and was from Atlanta.

They got their comeuppance. It was a highly competitive situation. I enjoyed it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 18, 2022)

I have OCD (though not as pronounced as my granddaughter's) and ADD. Due to the ADD, I usually only watch a show or movie for 22-23 minutes at a clip, unless I'm really intrigued. I will then go to the next show and do the same. I stopped reading books because I wind up never finishing them, not to add they put me to sleep. I read tons of articles on various subjects though. . I used to be really good at starting multiple things and not finishing any of them for quite awhile. I've gotten better at not doing that. But I am easily distracted and usually have a hundred things rolling around in my brain at any given moment.

I find my OCD has "progressed"as I've gotten older. For most items, when I put them away the labels have to be facing out, unless storage wise or esthetics cause them to fit or look better sideways. Everything that goes in my fridge/freezer except fresh produce must be wiped down with disinfectant first. I wash and sanitize my hands an awful lot and always wash my hands (sometimes twice) before I go in the fridge and start handling food.  Add the slight germaphobia. and clothes I've worn outside are removed and put in the laundry right away (unless I've sweated, then I let them dry out first). Or sometimes I spray them with disinfectant before putting them away. I do not wear my house clothes outside nor my street clothes in the house. I rewash all exposed skin as soon as I get in. I use facial towelettes on my face and neck instead of the hard tap water. Since my hair must be covered while in public, I remove my scarves and they go into the laundry. I also make sure to wash my glasses before putting them back on. I sometimes wonder if these rituals have kept me from catching COVID.


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> “Ben Hur” came out on November 18, 1959 and I remember going to see it with my parents.  Considering my birthday is December 1957, I was less than 2 years old to sit through a four hour movie.  The scene after the chariot race where Massala is injured and screaming in pain scared the cr*p outta me.


I saw that one too, as a child.
My mom dropped all 3 of us at a movie theater.  She wasn't very bright. We were 7, 8 & 10.  _"The Pit & The Pendulum."_
Then, when we couldn't sleep, she'd beat us.


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2022)

For those of you who haven't seen my previous post - _"Anyone else surprised you're still here:"_  Enjoy.

My parents liked to take trips to Las Vegas. Mostly my mom liked the Roulette tables. My dad just wanted her happy.
My mom liked Joshua Trees & we always stopped in the desert so she could take photos next to them. When I was around 5 years old, we drove a mile or so into the desert & my dad started taking photos. I had a habit of wandering & petting every animal I found outside. My dad knew that & it was really stupid of him to not keep an eye on me. I found a large snake next to a bush & picked it up. Later, I learned it was a Mojave Green Rattlesnake - one of the deadliest.   I remember thinking "He comes with his own built-in toy - how cute his tail was - with those rattles on it." I was handling him for at least 5 minutes & he was wrapped around my face when I heard my dad yell, _"Hey...put that down...he can kill ya!"_ I said,_ "But he likes me._" My dad didn't want to come near me while I was holding him. I gently put him down. To this day, I don't know why he didn't bite me or even rattle.  Lucky for me; we were hours from any medical center; it's unlikely I would have survived.

When I was 7, my dad had some kind of door-to-door sales job. He'd take me with him & I'd wait in the car while he knocked on doors. Again, he wasn't smart to leave me alone in that De Soto when he knew I liked to play with every button & switch in the car. Well, he parked on a hill & said, "Don't touch anything," then he started canvassing the block. Of course, when he was out of sight, the first thing I did was press the starter button. I loved the way it made the whole car shake. Well, everything was OK until I played with that pull-out parking brake lever, then the car started rolling down the hill, going faster & faster. I jumped into the back seat. The car went over a curb & hit a tree (luckily). It could have hit a pedestrian. He never yelled at me for that; maybe he realized how stupid HE was.

My mom was a terrible driver. I must have been around 4 at the time. She was driving with me in the passenger seat, eating a candy bar. For some reason, she hit the curb & the car flipped onto it's roof. I ended up curled in a ball on the floor. I must have been crying. When the ambulance arrived, the driver asked me if I was hurt. I said, "No." He said, "Then why are you crying?" I said, "I can't find my candy bar."

A year later, I was speeding down a steep hill on my bicycle when a gardener pulled out in front of me. I slammed into the back of his pickup truck & flew over the entire truck, landing in the street. The only injury was to my right knee; it swelled up huge. I didn't want to tell my mom & dad, so I just ran home & hid, but my knee swelled up so big it was noticeable & my mom found out & took me to the ER. The doctor said, "Nothing broken; just put some ice on it.

When I was 10, my brother & I were playing handball against the side of the house. I was barefoot. As I ran up to hit the ball, I heard a scraping sound. I looked down at my foot & saw that a nail went through the side of my big toe & out the other side. I started to pull it out but it was so rusted, it broke off. When I pulled on the other side, it also broke off, leaving a piece stuck inside the toe. Well, I went into the garage & found a brand new nail & used it to push out the broken piece. I poured peroxide into the hole & put a Band-Aid over each hole. It healed perfectly. "Tetanus?" What's that?

No more serious incidents....until I was 16. I'm swimming at the beach, maybe 50 yards from shore when I felt a tug on my foot - like someone grabbed it as a joke. I reached down & felt something thrashing. I didn't know what it was until it swam away & I saw the fin sticking out of the water - a small shark, (luckily) maybe 3-4 feet. The water was cold & I didn't feel any pain, so I thought it was minor, but when I got to shore, people started gasping & pointing at my foot. There was an open triangle-shaped flap on the top of my foot & every time I took a step, it gushed; that's what was freaking people out. I wrapped it in a towel & drove home with my other foot. When I got home, I couldn't find bandages that were big enough, so I stuck the flap back on & covered it with masking tape. It healed fine - maybe the salt water prevented infection.


----------



## ElCastor (Aug 19, 2022)

C50 said:


> You want to talk about mean....From the time I was 10 until I graduated highschool I worked off and on at a Mink ranch that our neighbor owned.  Nasty, vile, stinky, loud,  visicous little creatures.  I'm not sure why they were so angry, they had no idea what fate awaited them!


Few years ago I read about a Russian experiment with mean nasty foxes. A barn full were sorted by degree of wickedness and the lesser mean were allowed to breed with each other. Lots of foxes were produced this way, but only the milder ones were permitted to continue breeding. Over a period of years the progeny got milder and milder and began to resemble dogs in temperament and behavior. This is probably the way that early humanity unwittingly turned vicious wolves into the dogs that to this day love us.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 19, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Few years ago I read about a Russian experiment with mean nasty foxes.


Here's an article about it. I enjoyed reading it.
https://www.jabcecc.org/rdf


----------



## C50 (Aug 19, 2022)

I once rolled a car onto its side right in front of Jeffery Dahmers childhood home.  This was before anyone knew him but he was living there at that time and is where he killed his first victim.  What would have happened if he would have came outside and offered to have me come inside and use his phone?  I could be famous...but dead.

Years later (after Dahmers arrest) I would see his dad and step mom at a friend's yearly party.  They seemed like nice people but wow what a giant elephant in the room.


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 19, 2022)

I have a Masters Degree in applied mathematics, although I spent my career teaching high school level math for the most part, at a community college. I did teach calculus and differential equations for a number of years however, which was a challenge. I loved the more abstract concepts of higher mathematics like infinitely large and small quantities as well as group theory. I actually dislike working with numbers in things like balancing a checkbook - thankfully my wife does that.


----------



## C50 (Aug 19, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Here's an article about it. I enjoyed reading it.
> https://www.jabcecc.org/rdf


Thanks for the artical, I love those kind reads.  Those are some good looking animals for sure.

Growing up in the country I made pets out of anything I could catch, sometimes they got friendly, sometimes not.  My daughter also tried to make pets of everything and we once caught a young red fox, we kept it in a 12' x 12' horse stall so it had room.  It did get friendly but not like a dog or cat, it simply tolerated being touched.  Eventually we just left the stall open so it could come and go as it wished, after a few weeks it quit coming back.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 19, 2022)

In 2004, Hilary Clinton came to our town as part of her duties as Senator.  She gave a talk, I had a reserved seat as part of the local library's interest.  Instead of listening to her talk, I decided to go out in the hallway and see if I could get info from her bodyguards.  I had a get well card for Bill, as he was feeling under the weather that week.  I asked that they see he received it, and they laughed and agreed. They welcomed the interaction with me, and we chatted for 20 minutes, keeping an eye outside on her limo and driver. Need I say the four men were dressed in black suits, in great shape in their 30's, and quite good looking.  I never forgot, as I had such good fun that day.  Here is a pic I took as she left the room.....before I shook her hand and introduced myself.
Quite a  memory.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 19, 2022)

C50 said:


> You deed to conduct an experiment to find that answer.  Try eating a mouthful of spice and see if you can jump over a Greyhound bus like Oldpop did, except you won't be using a motorcycle.  If you're successful I say that proves the adrenaline rush theroy, if you fail I declare the experiment inconclusive.
> 
> Then once your bones and bruises heal you need to try again.  *I believe it takes three failures to conclusively disprove a theory.*


I believe it takes a gullible person to try this three times.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2022)

What people do not know about me won't hurt them.  Or me, for that matter.


----------



## 911 (Aug 19, 2022)

Two things. One, I have been on the trail of a missing person since my retirement. To this day, I am still investigating it. I have been in the local newspapers a few times asking for help and each time I do get some leads, but nothing has panned out. I will stay on the trail. Right now, I have no leads.

The other item is that I was a pretty good baseball player in high school and college. I was drafted late in the rounds by the Dodgers, but didn’t sign. I knew in my heart that I was never going to make it to the big leagues and I didn’t want to waste 8 years of my life floating around in the minors only to be released. I wanted to get on with my life and fulfill my life’s dream of being a State Trooper. My dad supported me, but was somewhat disappointed that I didn’t do it for just 1 year.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 19, 2022)

I was born and raised in a small Massachusetts town. It was ALL white. Outside of TV, I never saw an actual living African American, until I joined the Navy at age 21. The first time I was in the shower, and I was looking at this tall black guy. I guess he recognized the look, because he showed me how the color wasn't dirt and didn't wash off. And he told me to feel his hair. It looked wiry, but it was soft.
Thanks buddy.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

When I was 4 years old, I was mugged in the street. My mother had sent me to the shop for a loaf of bread and I was walking along with a small purse in my hand. A bigger boy threatened me with a stick and forced me to hand over the money.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 19, 2022)

Not nearly as interesting as some members' stories, but:

- I never saw an apartment til I was 18 years old and visiting an out-of-state family member
- One of my childhood neighbors had been in the German army during WW II
- (if this doesn't gross anyone out) I have no eyebrows- went too far with tweezers when I was a teenager, and since it pulled out the roots they never grew back


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I have no eyebrows- went too far with tweezers when I was a teenager, and since it pulled out the roots they never grew back


So what do you do, if anything, for eyebrows?  

I knew a woman who had tattooed eyebrows, no hair.  I did not notice until she pointed it out.  Don't know how she lost her's.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> So what do you do, if anything, for eyebrows?
> 
> I knew a woman who had tattooed eyebrows, no hair.  I did not notice until she pointed it out.  Don't know how she lost her's.


Admittedly, nothing.  For a long time I used eyebrow pencil, but it always looked fake.  I'd been considering eyebrow tattoos, but I figure they're probably quite expensive.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

My first husband was a compulsive Gambler...


----------



## Right Now (Aug 19, 2022)

911 said:


> Two things. One, I have been on the trail of a missing person since my retirement. To this day, I am still investigating it. I have been in the local newspapers a few times asking for help and each time I do get some leads, but nothing has panned out. I will stay on the trail. Right now, I have no leads.
> 
> The other item is that I was a pretty good baseball player in high school and college. I was drafted late in the rounds by the Dodgers, but didn’t sign. I knew in my heart that I was never going to make it to the big leagues and I didn’t want to waste 8 years of my life floating around in the minors only to be released. I wanted to get on with my life and fulfill my life’s dream of being a State Trooper. My dad supported me, but was somewhat disappointed that I didn’t do it for just 1 year.


@911, thanks for sharing this with us.  As a retired civilian employee for the NYSP I can relate to what you are saying.  Once a trooper, always a trooper.  Good luck finding your missing person, just can't let go, can ya?  I think you made a good choice in careers, but then, I am biased.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My first husband was a compulsive Gambler...


My first husband was a craps dealer..lol   (in Las Vegas)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> My first husband was a craps dealer..lol   (in Las Vegas)


not quite the same...


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 19, 2022)

win231 said:


> For those of you who haven't seen my previous post - _"Anyone else surprised you're still here:"_  Enjoy.
> 
> My parents liked to take trips to Las Vegas. Mostly my mom liked the Roulette tables. My dad just wanted her happy.
> My mom liked Joshua Trees & we always stopped in the desert so she could take photos next to them. When I was around 5 years old, we drove a mile or so into the desert & my dad started taking photos. I had a habit of wandering & petting every animal I found outside. My dad knew that & it was really stupid of him to not keep an eye on me. I found a large snake next to a bush & picked it up. Later, I learned it was a Mojave Green Rattlesnake - one of the deadliest.   I remember thinking "He comes with his own built-in toy - how cute his tail was - with those rattles on it." I was handling him for at least 5 minutes & he was wrapped around my face when I heard my dad yell, _"Hey...put that down...he can kill ya!"_ I said,_ "But he likes me._" My dad didn't want to come near me while I was holding him. I gently put him down. To this day, I don't know why he didn't bite me or even rattle.  Lucky for me; we were hours from any medical center; it's unlikely I would have survived.
> ...


Wow! What adventures you experienced when you were young!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2022)

*Many here know I was a belly dancer, helped pay my way through university. I didn’t share that I was a rather fine burlesque performer also. I performed for gay women. It was fun, and very profitable. Lol. *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2022)

I didn't have a bike when I was a kid, so I didn't learn to ride one at the usual age. I did make it a point to learn when I was an adult, but that's too late to learn anything like that, at least to learn to do it well. I was able to ride in a nonthreatening location, pretty much in a straight line, but it was pretty terrifying, and I finally gave up the whole idea.  It's too bad, because bike riding is the kind of thing I normally would have enjoyed.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have OCD (though not as pronounced as my granddaughter's) and ADD. Due to the ADD, I usually only watch a show or movie for 22-23 minutes at a clip, unless I'm really intrigued). I will then go to the next show and do the same. I stopped reading books because I wind up never finishing them, not to add they put me to sleep. I read tons of articles on various subjects though. . I used to be really good at starting multiple things and not finishing any of them for quite awhile. I've gotten better at not doing that. But I am easily distracted and usually have a hundred things rolling around in my brain at any given moment.
> 
> I find my OCD has "progressed". For most items, when I put them away the labels have to be facing out, unless storage wise or esthetics cause them to fit or look better sideways. Everything that goes in my fridge/freezer except fresh produceI must be wiped down with disinfectant first. I wash and sanitize my hands an awful lot and always wash my hands (sometimes twice) before I go in the fridge and start handling food.  Add the slight germaphobia. and clothes I've worn outside are removed and put in the laundry right away (unless I've sweated, then I let them dry out first). Or sometimes I spray them with disinfectant before putting them away. I do not wear my house clothes outside nor my street clothes in the house. I rewash all exposed skin as soon as I get in. I use facial towelettes on my face and neck instead of the hard tap water. Since my hair must be covered while in public, I remove my scarves and they go into the laundry. I also make sure to wash my glasses before putting them back on. I sometimes wonder if these rituals have kept me from catching COVID.


Interesting life you lead! For the first paragraph, I wonder if it's also the life of an artist? Artists tend to move horizontally instead of vertically. We jump from one thing to another. I tend to do that (unless I have classes or take exams which force me to stay the course). I tend to finish things, however....

I didn't realize that what you were describing is from OCD, but I seem to have similar behavior in some situations, like rinsing my dishes 5 times in tap water and two final rinses in the RO system. I don't wear shoes inside the house either. Same thing with house clothes and street clothes! I keep them separated.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 19, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *Many here know I was a belly dancer, helped pay my way through university. I didn’t share that I was a rather fine burlesque performer also. I performed for gay women. It was fun, and very profitable. Lol. *


That is quite an adventure, your dancing!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> That is quite an adventure, your dancing!


Thanks, it was! I was in university for a long time. I didn’t want to be saddled with student loans. Montreal was fabulous in those days.


----------



## Bella (Aug 19, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *Many here know I was a belly dancer, helped pay my way through university. I didn’t share that I was a rather fine burlesque performer also. I performed for gay women. It was fun, and very profitable. Lol. *


Why does that not surprise me!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2022)

Bella said:


> Why does that not surprise me!


Why, I have no idea…🥹


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2022)

*Not long ago, I learned to pole dance. A person told me I was too old to do so. Hmm. Took eighteen months, but I did. I thought I was in good shape, but I lacked the requisite strength in my arms. The first eight weeks were brutal. Lol. Marvellous exercise, so much fun also! *


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *Not long ago, I learned to pole dance. A person told me I was too old to do so. Hmm. Took eighteen months, but I did. I thought I was in good shape, but I lacked the requisite strength in my arms. The first eight weeks were brutal. Lol. Marvellous exercise, so much fun also! *


You'll love this.  Go to 12:10 in the video.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 19, 2022)

My father majored in music but became a financial advisor later in life.  I guess I got the musical gene because in the 80's I began mixing dance music on turntables.  I continued in the 90's when turntables were replaced by dual CD players with adjustable BPMs.  I have a whole collection of dance music on cassettes and CDs.  

So I was an amateur DJ up until the early 2000's.  I used to send cassette tapes and later CDs out to my friends.  One of my Hispanic friends said "homeboy can mix".


----------



## Bella (Aug 19, 2022)

OK, I wouldn't have dreamed of sharing this, but Shalimar inspired me, lol. I worked in a small, quaint, artsy tourist town with lots of little shops of all sorts way back when, in an adult store. Yes, that's what you think it is. People would wander aimlessly in a daze from shop to shop, and more than once I saw them wake up  when they realized what they'd "wandered" into.

Along with tourists, we had a lot of local straight and gay clientele, and people from all walks of life. VHS video rentals were the rage, and they lined the walls from floor to ceiling along with books, magazines, lingerie, and... I'll just let your imagination go wild, lol. I could tell you stories, but not only would this post be deleted, I'd be banned! It was interesting, to say the very least. 

Bella


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> You'll love this.  Go to 12:10 in the video.


Thanks so much! That was fabulous!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

This thread just keeps getting more interesting!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> My father majored in music but became a financial advisor later in life.  I guess I got the musical gene because in the 80's I began mixing dance music on turntables.  I continued in the 90's when turntables were replaced by dual CD players with adjustable BPMs.  I have a whole collection of dance music on cassettes and CDs.
> 
> So I was an amateur DJ up until the early 2000's.  I used to send cassette tapes and later CDs out to my friends.  One of my Hispanic friends said "homeboy can mix".


Perhaps you would consider sharing something with us?


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps you would consider sharing something with us?


If I can find a way to download a CD and share it, I will!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

My daughter was in a Rock  Band in the 90's and  had a Number 2 local chart hit


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> For those of you who haven't seen my previous post - _"Anyone else surprised you're still here:"_  Enjoy.
> 
> My parents liked to take trips to Las Vegas. Mostly my mom liked the Roulette tables. My dad just wanted her happy.
> My mom liked Joshua Trees & we always stopped in the desert so she could take photos next to them. When I was around 5 years old, we drove a mile or so into the desert & my dad started taking photos. I had a habit of wandering & petting every animal I found outside. My dad knew that & it was really stupid of him to not keep an eye on me. I found a large snake next to a bush & picked it up. Later, I learned it was a Mojave Green Rattlesnake - one of the deadliest.   I remember thinking "He comes with his own built-in toy - how cute his tail was - with those rattles on it." I was handling him for at least 5 minutes & he was wrapped around my face when I heard my dad yell, _"Hey...put that down...he can kill ya!"_ I said,_ "But he likes me._" My dad didn't want to come near me while I was holding him. I gently put him down. To this day, I don't know why he didn't bite me or even rattle.  Lucky for me; we were hours from any medical center; it's unlikely I would have survived.
> ...


Good Lord Win!!!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Interesting life you lead! For the first paragraph, I wonder if it's also the life of an artist? Artists tend to move horizontally instead of vertically. We jump from one thing to another. I tend to do that (unless I have classes or take exams which force me to stay the course). I tend to finish things, however....
> 
> I didn't realize that what you were describing is from OCD, but I seem to have similar behavior in some situations, like rinsing my dishes 5 times in tap water and two final rinses in the RO system. I don't wear shoes inside the house either. Same thing with house clothes and street clothes! I keep them separated.


Hmm...interesting! It's good to know I'm not alone in those actions. Knowing that others shared her experiences (usually with arthritis pain) always made my mother feel better.  My BFF is a professional musician and she's OCD and germaphobic too. I do notice we have some of the same traits and concerns. Besides both being musicians (and I use that term loosely for myself), we're also both Pisces and left handed. So I don't know if being an artist really does have anything to do with it. I wonder if any studies have been done. 

Of course being Muslim, we remove our shoes when we come into the house also, as must any guests. Re my classes...I used to always wait until the last minute to finish my papers when I was in college, which I didn't attend until I was 37. But I usually got A's, except once a B+ and once an A+. It seemed I worked better under pressure in those days. Prefer not to do so now.


----------



## 911 (Aug 20, 2022)

Right Now said:


> @911, thanks for sharing this with us.  As a retired civilian employee for the NYSP I can relate to what you are saying.  Once a trooper, always a trooper.  Good luck finding your missing person, just can't let go, can ya?  I think you made a good choice in careers, but then, I am biased.


It’s something that is just always there. I remember the early morning when I went to see the family that reported their daughter never came home from work. They were all in tears and knew this wasn’t going to end well. I can see those faces every night I lay my head on a pillow. I have looked over that file so many times, that I could probably recite them. I keep telling myself that I just need one break, one piece of information. Did she get picked up by someone she knew and trusted, did she get on the bus and the get kidnapped when she got off? I just need to know the starting point. I was very close one time early ou, but my witness lied to me.

I knew a couple State Police from NYSP. I worked on a case when I was in Erie and our fugitive was later captured by your guys in Corning. The Corporal’s name was Tommy Itzo, or something to that effect. He was Amer-Asian. Not a real big guy, may 5ft 10in. We attended the fugitive’s extradition hearing and that’s where I got to know him. After the hearing, we all went to lunch together. I remember he liked to tell jokes. 

It has always somewhat surprised me that so many people think our only job is to patrol the highways. Nothing could be further from the truth. We have been involved in some of the biggest crimes in the state, the PSP is also known for having the largest crime lab in the U.S. next to the FBI.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 20, 2022)

My brother's first ex-wife married my sister's first ex-husband.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 20, 2022)

911 said:


> *It’s something that is just always there.* I remember the early morning when I went to see the family that reported their daughter never came home from work. They were all in tears and knew this wasn’t going to end well. I can see those faces every night I lay my head on a pillow. I have looked over that file so many times, that I could probably recite them. I keep telling myself that I just need one break, one piece of information. Did she get picked up by someone she knew and trusted, did she get on the bus and the get kidnapped when she got off? I just need to know the starting point. I was very close one time early ou, but my witness lied to me.
> 
> I knew a couple State Police from NYSP. I worked on a case when I was in Erie and our fugitive was later captured by your guys in Corning. The Corporal’s name was Tommy Itzo, or something to that effect. He was Amer-Asian. Not a real big guy, may 5ft 10in. We attended the fugitive’s extradition hearing and that’s where I got to know him. After the hearing, we all went to lunch together. I remember he liked to tell jokes.
> 
> *It has always somewhat surprised me that so many people think our only job is to patrol the highways. Nothing could be further from the truth. We have been involved in some of the biggest crimes in the state, the PSP is also known for having the largest crime lab in the U.S. next to the FBI.*


The State Police have many hats, but the stetson is the most recognizable.  My hat is off to anyone who represents that great organization.  No, I don't recall the trooper from Corning; I worked at HQ in Troop C, along your PA border.  
Again, keep looking for a break in your case.  I have a feeling it will come out of the blue.


----------



## 911 (Aug 20, 2022)

We have a couple different manufacturers of the campaign hat, Stetson and I think Stratton is the other. I like wearing the ski cap in winter and the baseball cap when not on duty. People always tell me they like seeing us wear our campaign hat, but I seldom did. I never liked using the chin strap either.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Not long ago, I learned to pole dance.


I'm impressed!!  Good for you!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

officerripley said:


> My brother's first ex-wife married my sister's first ex-husband.


Sounds like a line from a Country Western song.  Or something from Jerry Springer...


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 20, 2022)

Okay here's a tale, and it's all true....was at Imperial Beach Calif Navy comm school in '58 I believe...lived in a barracks situation,
but hung out a lot at a local little diner/locker club...locker club was where you had your own locker to store civies in off the base, cause as boots we could not wear civvies or even have them on the base...anyway, the "locker club" had diner type food etc, and we'd go in change clothes and then do whatever....then when our time was near to get back on base we'd go back to the club and change back into our uniform and head back to base....the club was run by a middle, older
aged couple, sorta the grandma/grandpa type you know....
well one eve after training, I went there and the place was closed, some sorta sign on the door....but a guy in civilian suit open the door for me and said if I had stuff in locker to get it out, as the club was perm closed...so took my stuff back to the base, the next days I was called into an office and there were 3 FBI/NCIS types setting at a table....!!!!! Turns out those grandpa/grandma types had bee arrested for being SPIES, for
the German gov't....Honest to God!!!! FBI knew I was going there due to surveillance cams....but after about 2hrs of questions, they released me with a  "thanks" and that was
all I hear about it......(Iwas training for encryption/decryption
of codes for the Navy, which is why they questions me if
the people had asked for specific info, which they didn't at least from me)lll


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

I once rode the mechanical bull at the original Gilley's in Pasadena, Texas.  The one in Urban Cowboy.

I lasted maybe 2 seconds before going head over heals onto the floor, good entertainment for the audience.  Gave me some bruises and stained muscles, but not bad.  The 1 foot thick foam padding on the floor helped.

The original Gilley's is long gone, it was an impressive place, something like 2 acres under one roof.  Multiple dance floors, bands playing at the same time, and bars as far as the eye could see.  When you drove up to the entrance there was a sign "_Let your women and children out here_", the parking lot was huge.  They also had a gun check when you first went in, no guns were allowed inside, always a lot of guns visible in the rack.  Kind of like an old western.

There are new imitation Gilley's in Dallas and Las Vegas, with mechanical bulls, but they just ain't the same.  From Wikipedia:

*Gilley's and Urban Cowboy*
_John Travolta, Debra Winger and other actors came to the city to film the 1980 hit movie Urban Cowboy, which depicted life and young love in Pasadena. The film centered on the city's honky-tonk bar Gilley's, which was co-owned by country music star Mickey Gilley. In 1989, Gilley's suffered an arson fire that gutted the interior of the building, including the mechanical bull used in Urban Cowboy. The shell of the building stood until 2006, when it was demolished by the Pasadena Independent School District, its current owner. Only the old sound recording studio remains. Gilley resided in Pasadena until his death May 7, 2022. The old address of Gilley's is a used-car lot._

Pasadena, Texas is a small town south of Houston, no relation to the larger and better known Pasadena, California - home of the Little Old Lady.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Hmm...interesting! It's good to know I'm not alone in those actions. Knowing that others shared her experiences (usually with arthritis pain) always made my mother feel better.  My BFF is a professional musician and she's OCD and germaphobic too. I do notice we have some of the same traits and concerns. Besides both being musicians (and I use that term loosely for myself), we're also both Pisces and left handed. So I don't know if being an artist really does have anything to do with it. I wonder if any studies have been done.
> 
> Of course being Muslim, we remove our shoes when we come into the house also, as must any guests. Re my classes...I used to always wait until the last minute to finish my papers when I was in college, which I didn't attend until I was 37. But I usually got A's, except once a B+ and once an A+. It seemed I worked better under pressure in those days. Prefer not to do so now.


Boy, I could use an OCD germaphobic in my house...can't imagine how clean it would be then...lol.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2022)

911 said:


> Any bovine with horns is dangerous.


or any animal with horns.

When I read your post, what came to mind is how goats act if you annoy them..  and wondering if that's where that old expression 'getting someone's goat' came from?!?


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'll pet a horse but I'll never sit on one.
> I'm also a little afraid of them.  Unlike a cat or dog, I never know what they're thinking.


You handle snakes but are afraid of horses??


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 20, 2022)

I have 2% Neanderthal genes (most people of European descent have some...up to 4%) and five of those supposedly make me unafraid of heights. That's so true!  I love heights ...riding in a open WWI biplane was one of the most pleasurable things I've ever done.  I also love headlands ...the taller and the louder the sea crashing on the rocks, the better.   Some day I hope to hang glide.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> You handle snakes but are afraid of horses??


Horses more deadly than snakes in Australia, data shows​_Horses killed more people in Australia in recent years than all venomous animals combined, research has shown.

From 2000 to 2013, horses were responsible for 74 deaths._


JaniceM said:


> 911 said: Any bovine with horns is dangerous.
> You said: or any animal with horns.


I think that is true.  

The "bull" I fought had horns, and both the bull and the horns looked a whole lot bigger from behind the cape than they do in the picture, LOL.


----------



## 911 (Aug 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> or any animal with horns.
> 
> When I read your post, what came to mind is how goats act if you annoy them..  and wondering if that's where that old expression 'getting someone's goat' came from?!?


When I worked on the farm and we would have some angry steers, they would tell me to go get the "calming goat." We had a goat that was very, very relaxed and calm all the time. He was fun to be around. He would climb on top of his structure we had made for him to go inside during bad weather. I could lead him around by grabbing a horn and using it to steer him. He was really gentile. The other men would tell me if I needed to calm any animals, just put a goat in with them. Maybe that's where it came from. But, I can also tell you that goats do like to lower their head and butt you. The men used to say never turn your back on a goat and bend over. You become a target.


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> You handle snakes but are afraid of horses??


   I handle non-venomous snakes.  Not much risk.  And I can tell whether one is friendly or not.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> I handle non-venomous snakes.  Not much risk.  And I can tell whether one is friendly or not.


Well, they're still creepy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> And I can tell whether one is friendly or not.


Me too, by counting the number of times one bites me in the first minute after picking up.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> You handle snakes but are afraid of horses??


I hate talking about fears, but anyway ... I'm not particularly afraid of spiders, snakes, or even wolves, etc., because mostly they avoid me or are oblivious to my existence.

But I'm afraid of many animals that most people love. And especially afraid of anything that swims or flies. Now THAT's creepy!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> I handle non-venomous snakes.  Not much risk.  And I can tell whether one is friendly or not.


Well, they're still creepy.


NorthernLight said:


> I hate talking about fears, but anyway ... I'm not particularly afraid of spiders, snakes, or even wolves, etc., because mostly they avoid me or are oblivious to my existence.
> 
> But I'm afraid of many animals that most people love. And especially afraid of anything that swims or flies. Now THAT's creepy!


After watching Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds when I was too young, I've never really liked birds.  Not an actual fear, but prefer when they're not too close.


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, they're still creepy.


Well, they don't have legs - so they have to creep.
If we didn't have legs, we would creep too.   
Doesn't stop them from going wherever they want:


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, they don't have legs - so they have to creep.
> If we didn't have legs, we would creep too.


Gotta admit, that makes sense.


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> good Lord Tish, wow, how eerie .. has that only ever been while you were nursing, ?.. has it ever happened before a family member of friend has passed ?


No, it started while I was nursing and now I am somehow stuck with it.
It does happen before a family member passes or someone I am close to as well as when I walk into a hospital.

It's absolutely horrible, it makes me physically ill when it happens.
I just wish I knew what it is.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> No, it started while I was nursing and now I am somehow stuck with it.
> It does happen before a family member passes or someone I am close to as well as when I walk into a hospital.
> 
> It's absolutely horrible, it makes me physically ill when it happens.
> I just wish I knew what it is.


oooh I can't even imagine the distress this must cause you...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 20, 2022)

I started Community College age 54, Deans List, Founder/President ActiveMinds@TC3-1st successful Active Minds at a 2-year colege, honor graduate, AAS Chemical Dependency Counseling. Bottom pictures are from High School. Elected  Superlative: Most Courteous. New kid/New The Clarian school newspaper sponsored The Ugiest Man on Campus, penny a vote to win the cherished title of The Ugliest Man on Campus, I won. not bad for the new kid.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, they don't have legs - so they have to creep.
> If we didn't have legs, we would creep too.


Don't mean to split hairs, but do snakes creep or just slither?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 20, 2022)

911 said:


> But, I can also tell you that goats do like to lower their head and butt you. The men used to say never turn your back on a goat and bend over. You become a target.


Reminds me of when I was 16 working the summer on a relative's property in NC.  This one pasture had a billy goat, there was a tree stump with a short handled sledge hammer on it just inside the gate.  They said that when the billy goat  gets that  "I'm gonna butt you", look in his eyes, you better pick up that sledge and smack him on the head as hard as you can.  They weren't lying!   He butted me, I smacked him, was afraid I might kill him but he just shook his head...his skull bone must be 6 inches thick.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> I handle non-venomous snakes.  Not much risk.  And I can tell whether one is friendly or not.


 Oh so you're the snake whisperer!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh, I thought of something-  in the 1980s, a few years apart, I encountered 2 serial killers.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, I thought of something-  in the 1980s, a few years apart, I encountered 2 serial killers.


oh wow, in what circumstances ?>..


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> oh wow, in what circumstances ?>..


In the first instance I was at the beach, only by the grace of God did I get away from the guy.  In the second instance I was taking a shortcut through an alley, the second guy didn't approach or harm me, just stared.


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2022)

I can whistle like a bird.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 21, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> In the first instance I was at the beach, only by the grace of God did I get away from the guy.  In the second instance I was taking a shortcut through an alley, the second guy didn't approach or harm me, just stared.


How did you find out they were serial killers? And did you really bother to get a good look at the guy in the alley (stare bac) as you were walking?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How did you find out they were serial killers? And did you really bother to get a good look at the guy in the alley (stare bac) as you were walking?


I was just going to ask the same question.. How did you know they were serial Killers ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was just going to ask the same question.. How did you know they were serial Killers ?


Well...ya know...that "great minds" thing and all HD!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How did you find out they were serial killers? And did you really bother to get a good look at the guy in the alley (stare bac) as you were walking?


In the first instance, I ran to the police station.  In the second, yes, and shortly after he was on t.v.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2022)

I can hold a conversation…talking like Donald Duck. I’ve done this since I was a kid and talk only to my wife like this.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2022)

I am a sentimental cry baby. I can listen to a song and it brings back memories of someone or something, so I am a cry baby.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

I once worked as a Cinema Usherette..


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 27, 2022)

My brother taught me how to do body work. One of the most challenging projects I ever undertook was making one car out of two.  
Turned out fine. Not bragging... (well, maybe a little).


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok, I'm gonna tell you all this, but don't tell nobody....I can eat just one[Lays]potato chip!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Got a hidden secret ? Hiding your light under a Bushel?
> 
> Got a famous relative ?.. a secret  that no-one knows or you've just never thought to mention here.. .. come and tell us ..
> 
> ...


Have you read "Witness for the Defense" by Elizabeth Loftus?  (one of the top memory experts in the U.S.)  
You might find some relevant information in it.


----------



## oldaunt (Aug 27, 2022)

Back in the mid 80's I was a bartender at the local strip club. No, I stayed behind the bar.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Have you read "Witness for the Defense" by Elizabeth Loftus?  (one of the top memory experts in the U.S.)
> You might find some relevant information in it.


NO, we have quite a few in the UK...


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> NO, we have quite a few in the UK...


Well, the book is about all the reasons eyewitness testimony is the least reliable form of testimony, so I thought you might be interested.  Like reasons people often find it difficult to recognize/identify individuals.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, the book is about all the reasons eyewitness testimony is the least reliable form of testimony, so I thought you might be interested.


oh yes I've heard experts say this often over the years...


----------



## jet (Aug 27, 2022)

i was once fined for speeding on a horse,,,,,the charge read..rideing in such a way,as to endanger the lives and limbs of persons on the said highway,was find £2,back in 1962


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 27, 2022)

Tempsontime65 said:


> I can eat just one[Lays]potato chip!!!


Me too, too many times to count.  In fact I can and do in quite quick succession!


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 27, 2022)

I have always been very political, which is a pleasant break with this forum. I lean all the way to the left. I traveled to London 3 times in the mid 1980's I traveled around the country several times. I have been to 39 states, and lived in 4 of them. New York, New Jersey, California, & Florida. I follow baseball (New York Yankees), hockey (New York Islanders), college basketball (St. John's University (Queens, NY), & football (Dallas Cowboys). I lived in New York City ( Manhattan & Brooklyn) for 15 years. I saw a lot of Broadway, Off Broadway, Off Off Broadway shows. I went to old Yankee and Shea Stadiums to watch god know how many baseball games. I went to 30+ concerts in NYC and the state fair in Syracuse. While in Manhattan, I took acting lessons for a while, and had small roles in 5 Off Off Broadway shows. One of the many phases that I went through. Photography was another.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I once worked as a Cinema Usherette..


I loved those people!  Here, you've got to schlep yourself out to the Lobby!  Okay, Holly, I will have one of those ice cream hearts, please!


----------



## C50 (Aug 27, 2022)

jet said:


> i was once fined for speeding on a horse,,,,,the charge read..rideing in such a way,as to endanger the lives and limbs of persons on the said highway,was find £2,back in 1962


Now that's funny!   Even funnier than when my dad got arrested for drunk driving while on a tractor.


----------



## Seren (Aug 27, 2022)

I was in a police line-up...Attending a secretarial course at local college many (many, many!) years ago and our tutor didn't turn up. We were milling around wondering whether we should just get on with our coursework alone or go home when a college administrator entered the room with a well-dressed man who had a good look at the group in general before beckoning myself and two others forward. The admin officer told everyone else they could go home and once the room was cleared, the man introduced himself as a detective from our local constabulary and explained that a burglary had taken place only a short time earlier in the town centre, they had apprehended the suspect, and the store owner needed to confirm ID of the thief. I and the other two he had 'chosen' matched the description given by the store owner (!) and he asked if we would be willing to participate in the line-up, promising transport to the station and payment on completion of the task. Apparently the police often called upon the college in such circumstances!!! So away we went to the car park, and found ourselves whisked away in a 'Black Mariah' (police prisoner transport vehicle) and taken to the police station where we did indeed participate in a formal police line-up. Even though I was compeltely innocent, I felt very nervous when the shop owner slowed down as she passed me in the line! The culprit was correctly ID'd and led away and we were all led out into a nice airy room where there were small round tables hosting plates of biscuits, mugs of tea and bowls of Quality Street chocolates, and a female officer handed each of us a small sealed brown envelope which, on opening, contained 50p (this was in the 70's!). Disappointed by the fact that we had to make our own way home as I had rather hoped to be dropped off by the Black Mariah  But quite an exciting afternoon considering I'd gone to college expecting to attend a boring shorthand class!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 27, 2022)

I released my multi genre debut album in 2003. My first online sale on CD Baby was a woman in Barcelona, Spain. I was so excited! Since then tracks from the album have been streamed and downloaded in Japan, Europe, Sweden, Switzerland and Canada, as well as here in the U.S. on various streaming sites including ITunes (Apple Music now), Spotify, YouTube Music and Amazon. As nice as it is to know my music is heard globally, since I'm not "out there" as a performing musician, I don't make enough to be able to support myself. Good thing I don't have to depend on that!

Shortly after the release I was named as one of the artists top 100 artists (in a weekly report I think) on the now defunct Aussie.com, which was baed in Brisbane, Australia.  I have earned the respect and admiration of several professional Jazz musicians whose works I admire greatly. One is a seven time Emmy winner (for his song writing skills) and performer, another has toured with and produced for George Benson and one is a noted composer and electric violin player. The musician who wrote my liner notes was a Jazz drummer with his own combo. Tracks from my CD have been played on several internet Jazz and New Age stations. I have videos up on YouTube, generically posted by CD Baby. I didn't even realize they were up until last year! After a long hiatus, I posted three new tracks, engineered by my son, on YT. I'm in the process of having my Honorary Granddaughter produce "motion videos" for some of those tracks that will feature beautiful scenes.
@Pecos @Nathan @dseag2 @Pinky @palides2021 @Medusa @Paco Dennis @Jules @win231 @feywon


----------



## Jules (Aug 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> since I'm not "out there" as a performing musician, I don't make enough to be able to support myself. Good thing I don't have to depend on that!


You’re a wise woman who has managed her finances carefully so you can do what you truly love.  Not many people can achieve this.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 28, 2022)

On my mother's side of our family, I'm 2nd cousin 6 times removed of Benedict Arnold
I was never good at school work, put back twice in 4th,9th grade. In my senior yr in high school when it was time to go on 'college search' my guidance counselor told me' with your grades you won't get in anywhere',a real encouraging guy LOL! My mom and I went to VT,the 1st school I looked at was Vermont College,back in the 70's it was 2yr college assoc with Norwich Univ. I had my interview with the admissions director who was very nice,considerate  told me 'don't worry about your grades, we'll accept you' I was thrilled. When I returned I  told my guidance counselor   in so many words what I thought of him 
 I only lived in 1 apt after I moved out of my parents house, it was around the corner from the house I grew up in.I stayed there for 10 yrs until 1988 when I bought my co op apt where I still live,2 blocks from my childhood home
I was a  team member of my church's 1st Mission trip to the Gulf Coast in 2006,to help with cleanup It was 4 months after Hurricanes Katrina&Rita  destroyed alot of property in these gulf coast towns.Our local Presbytery sent our team to D'Iberville,Miss population 8,000,4,000  residents lost everything we spent a week in Jan '06.  I admit I was a bit terrified going, it helped me when I saw on TV massive damage,so I had some idea what to expect OMG,to see it up close every day was mind boggling. I'm glad I went,bonded with my team mates, the residents we helped,came back a different person


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 6, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I am a sentimental cry baby. I can listen to a song and it brings back memories of someone or something, so I am a cry baby.


Same here. I also cry easily, not only with songs, but with sentimental movies. Big time.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I released my multi genre debut album in 2003. My first online sale on CD Baby was a woman in Barcelona, Spain. I was so excited! Since then tracks from the album have been streamed and downloaded in Japan, Europe, Sweden, Switzerland and Canada, as well as here in the U.S. on various streaming sites including ITunes (Apple Music now), Spotify, YouTube Music and Amazon. As nice as it is to know my music is heard globally, since I'm not "out there" as a performing musician, I don't make enough to be able to support myself. Good thing I don't have to depend on that!
> 
> Shortly after the release I was named as one of the artists top 100 artists (in a weekly report I think) on the now defunct Aussie.com, which was baed in Brisbane, Australia.  I have earned the respect and admiration of several professional Jazz musicians whose works I admire greatly. One is a seven time Emmy winner (for his song writing skills) and performer, another has toured with and produced for George Benson and one is a noted composer and electric violin player. The musician who wrote my liner notes was a Jazz drummer with his own combo. Tracks from my CD have been played on several internet Jazz and New Age stations. I have videos up on YouTube, generically posted by CD Baby. I didn't even realize they were up until last year! After a long hiatus, I posted three new tracks, engineered by my son, on YT. I'm in the process of having my Honorary Granddaughter produce "motion videos" for some of those tracks that will feature beautiful scenes.
> @Pecos @Nathan @dseag2 @Pinky @palides2021 @Medusa @Paco Dennis @Jules @win231 @feywon


I love your music, @OneEyedDiva ! It's so relaxing and soothing to listen to. Keep on creating! You have much talent!


----------



## Dannyo (Sep 6, 2022)

I am good at remembering names.  Hotel clerks, waitresses, drivers…..does not matter.  I made a habit a long time ago and now it stuck.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

can't wear winter boots anymore...


----------



## Hollow (Sep 7, 2022)

I have hypermobility (double jointed). This means I can bend joints into the most ridiculous shapes. However, it can be very painful if I overdo the walking or other exercise, and I often dislocate things.

I found out recently that a young woman who also has this condition, has an adult only site where she makes a ton of money selling pictures of her bendy joints!  Can you imagine people _paying_ to have a picture of you holding a mug because your thumb bends backwards!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 7, 2022)

my cat Roscoe and i have staring contests.he won last night


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Hollow said:


> I have hypermobility (double jointed). This means I can bend joints into the most ridiculous shapes. However, it can be very painful if I overdo the walking or other exercise, and I often dislocate things.
> 
> I found out recently that a young woman who also has this condition, has an adult only site where she makes a ton of money selling pictures of her bendy joints!  Can you imagine people _paying_ to have a picture of you holding a mug because your thumb bends backwards!


Yes there was a couple of kids at school with me who were double jointed.. and more recently I worked with a woman who altho' not DJ had Ehlers-Danlos syndrome, so had very supple joints, and was always dislocating her shoulders


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> can't wear winter boots anymore...


why ?


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 7, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> can't wear winter boots anymore...


I haven't been able to wear winter boots for 20+ years. I live where winter temperatures often get to -40°. An extra pair of wooly socks inside running shoes works just fine. 

Extra socks plus plastic bags inside the runners also works. My coworkers and I did this when we walked outdoors all day in another cold city.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I haven't been able to wear winter boots for 20+ years. I live where winter temperatures often get to -40°. An extra pair of wooly socks inside running shoes works just fine.
> 
> Extra socks plus plastic bags inside the runners also works. My coworkers and I did this when we walked outdoors all day in another cold city.


why can't you wear boots ..I'm intrigued


----------



## officerripley (Sep 7, 2022)

I, for one, can't wear boots because my feet are hot all the time; maybe others too?


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> why can't you wear boots ..I'm intrigued


Some winter boots have high heels. Even the ones that don't are mostly for show.

For example, they don't have arch supports, or they follow some fashion trend that interferes with comfort or function. Or they aren't even warm (or they're too warm and the thick lining begins to stink). Often the tread on them isn't as good as that on running shoes.

In my case the "can't" is mostly about arch support. I can't walk in uncomfortable footwear. And if they don't have a good tread (as running shoes do), they're dangerous.

I'm sure there are wonderful boots somewhere that would be perfect for me. Maybe specially made for Arctic explorers and the like. But I can't afford those.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Some winter boots have high heels. Even the ones that don't are mostly for show.
> 
> For example, they don't have arch supports, or they follow some fashion trend that interferes with comfort or function. Or they aren't even warm (or they're too warm and the thick lining begins to stink). Often the tread on them isn't as good as that on running shoes.
> 
> ...


You're fairly new here, so you won't be aware as most others are here that I'm the Queen of Boot owners... ..I have just about every style you can imagine, from snow boots, to ankle boots of many types, from suede to leather, .. to Knee high boots, with and without heels. It's imperative my feet are comfortable and I have never experienced any of the things on your list..


----------



## Nathan (Sep 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You're fairly new here, so you won't be aware as most others are here that I'm the Queen of Boot owners... ..I have just about every style you can imagine, from snow boots, to ankle boots of many types, from suede to leather, .. to Knee high boots, with and without heels. It's imperative my feet are comfortable and I have neve experienced any of the things on your list..


----------



## Leann (Sep 7, 2022)

I was in a bank six years ago, meeting with the branch manager to review some documents relating to one of my sibling's who had recently passed (I was the estate administrator). The branch manager's desk was in the front of the bank, to the left of the entrance. While we were having our meeting, a man entered the bank and honestly, everything in me silently panicked. I somehow knew he was going to attempt a robbery. He passed by us and went to the tellers and I silently mouthed to the branch manager "call the police". She hadn't caught on to why I was saying this. So I gathered my papers at her desk as calmly as I could and said in a normal speaking voice 'thanks so much for your time. I'll get the rest of the information to you". I didn't want to appear nervous. I stood and just prayed that I could get out of the bank without being told to sit back down by the would-be robber. 

As soon as I got outside, I called the police and within 60-90 seconds the place was swarming with cops. Any yes, the man in the bank was attempting a robbery. He was apprehended without incident and taken into custody.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> View attachment 238214


yeah right.. I know you guys you just wanna see Thigh skimming stiletto heeled & knee highs...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Leann said:


> I was in a bank six years ago, meeting with the branch manager to review some documents relating to one of my sibling's who had recently passed (I was the estate administrator). The branch manager's desk was in the front of the bank, to the left of the entrance. While we were having our meeting, a man entered the bank and honestly, everything in me silently panicked. I somehow knew he was going to attempt a robbery. He passed by us and went to the tellers and I silently mouthed to the branch manager "call the police". She hadn't caught on to why I was saying this. So I gathered my papers at her desk as calmly as I could and said in a normal speaking voice 'thanks so much for your time. I'll get the rest of the information to you". I didn't want to appear nervous. I stood and just prayed that I could get out of the bank without being told to sit back down by the would-be robber.
> 
> As soon as I got outside, I called the police and within 60-90 seconds the place was swarming with cops. Any yes, the man in the bank was attempting a robbery. He was apprehended without incident and taken into custody.


WoW!!! you Heroine !!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> View attachment 238214




Just watched this movie the other night; very good.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yeah right.. I know you guys you just wanna see high skimming stiletto heeled knee highs...


Well....yeah.


----------



## Jules (Sep 7, 2022)

@NorthernLight  I get my boots from the Bay.  Usually Clarks, just above the ankle.  They’re easy to put on, flat, and have good traction.  If I needed extra arch support, I’d buy an insert.  I do have a pair of heavy duty boots that I should give away because I don’t participate in deep snow activities anymore.  Also my taller dress boots are flat and have good traction.  

I walk every day and if there’s black ice, I’d be dancing no matter what I have on my feet.

Not exactly the pair in the photo, but similar style.


----------



## Leann (Sep 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> WoW!!! you Heroine !!


My heart was pounding with fear


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 7, 2022)

Hollow said:


> I have hypermobility (double jointed). This means I can bend joints into the most ridiculous shapes. However, it can be very painful if I overdo the walking or other exercise, and I often dislocate things.
> 
> I found out recently that a young woman who also has this condition, has an adult only site where she makes a ton of money selling pictures of her bendy joints!  Can you imagine people _paying_ to have a picture of you holding a mug because your thumb bends backwards!


Actually I am double jointed with my thumbs. I never thought it was a big deal but people seem to think it is.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 7, 2022)

I try to be honest because it pays to be honest.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 7, 2022)

Jules said:


> You’re a wise woman who has managed her finances carefully so you can do what you truly love.  Not many people can achieve this.


 Thank you for saying that❣


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 7, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I love your music, @OneEyedDiva ! It's so relaxing and soothing to listen to. Keep on creating! You have much talent!


 Thank you *so* much  I'm glad you feel the music has fulfilled my intention when I'm creating.  "Music to soothe your soul" is included on my business cards.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Leann said:


> My heart was pounding with fear


OMG, Of course.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 8, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> I try to be honest because it pays to be honest.


This is an admirable trait, @Robert59! I also try to be honest!


----------

